# My little tank



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is the front...and I know...I suck stacking rock. I dont remember the last time I got so pissed just trying to stack some fricken rocks so they wouldnt fall over















Pic from the side. I was trying to show a little of the shelf I was trying to build.







And a pic of the light and hob skimmer...which is doing a pretty kickass job so far.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that a sweet looking lil nano.. how long has it been running?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> that a sweet looking lil nano.. how long has it been running?


Thanks...

It has been up almost a month now I think. Hopefully as it matures I can start adding some corals


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that looks cute GG


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice tank.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lookin great GG! tbh i like the aquascaping. it leaves your tank wide open to add more live rock, but also give you plenty of real estate for corals.

did you start with cured live rock?

found any cool hitchhikers yet?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how many gallons..?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> how many gallons..?


12 gallons.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome...Rocks look good man!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

definitely little tube worms sticking out of the rock. im starting to find bigger and bigger ones i my tank.lol. some have amazing colours as well.

the wormy things that are long and thin are called hair worms. i have some in my tank. some are entertaining, but i have some on a rock of zoas and i think that they are irritating the zoas to the point of them closing up. but then on another piece i have a colony of about 10-15 tubes of them...hilarious.hahaha.

stacking rock is a huge PITA. the other day i wanted to shift one small rock in the back of the tank (so the xenia didnt jump the gap)...well 2 hours later i was finished...hahaha. i moved the rock half an inch...and one side of the rockwork collapsed. then i spent the next a long while trying to get things to stay...i was cursing up a storm. then i spent another 45 minutes yesterday rearranging my zoas and shrooms.

if you ever have to go somewhere, and want to do something in your tank...DONT DO IT!!!lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got this green branch coral yesterday and after I added it...this tiny little starfish came out..about the size of your pinky nail. Not a lanky brittle star..but the like a tiny regular starfish. He is purple with a red dot in the middle. He is cruising all over that tank and glass. Too funny.

I hear you about rearranging the tank. I was so fricken pissed last time my chick finally left and went shopping. When she got back...tank was done...I was into my 5th beer and much more relaxed.









Unfortunately I am going in today to remove some of the rock because it looks too full right now..and I want a little more open space. That rock right in the middle under that shelf in the back is coming out and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice tank


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking good GG.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Is that a Koralia? How many gallons? I am looking for a power head to put in my 10 gallon.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks good.. nice stack


----------

